# Turtle Attack, I finally found the picture



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

During Billy Bobs class he mentioned a turtle getting after one of his dive buddies. I can attest to this type of turtle behavior first hand. Several years ago I was on the boat with a group of people who had never made a boat dive. This was their first. It was a bit rough and we decided to take them to the three barges. They were from Minnesota if I remember. Well I buddied up with one of them and splashed. A large loggerhead turtle appeared and came real close. I was petting him and cutting fishing line off of him while my buddy watched. He surfaced and I shot a barracuda which pulled off. While I was restringing my gun this thing came from behind me and to my right. The turtle nailed me knocking me over...( I was on my knees in the sand, restringing the gun) and bit down on my right hip. I had to beat it in the head with the but of my gun to get it to let go. Felt like being in a vise. The poor guy watching all this was loosing it. He swam over writing stuff on a slate and all I wrote back was "that hurt". The turtle kept making passes and I was poking it off with the point of the gun. I finally shot and strung a cuda and was swimming around and felt this tugging from behind. The turtle had my fish in his mouth! That was enough. We surfaced. 

I peeled out of the wetsuit, a 5mm and this is what I found. 

I may have been in trouble if I had not been wearing that full farmer john with a jacket.

The picutre is me standing in front of a mirror at home. I had to document this somehow!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

holy shiite, that looks like it hurt. maybe he thought you were another turtle and was showing his dominance? just a thought.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BuckWild (4/30/2008)*holy shiite, that looks like it hurt. maybe he thought you were another turtle and was showing his dominance? just a thought.




Hmmmm....could be, did you have a turtle head a pokin'?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah, unfortunately that happened on the Three Barges several times. Turtles and Sharks are like dogs, if you feed them, they get trained to expect a meal from divers. That's what had happened with those turtles. There used to be two of them on the barges that divers fed all the time, but they started to get aggressive and take fish. Then they started just biting divers even if they had no fish. I think someone got tired of it and sent them to turtle heaven. That's a cool picture though. Not many people can say that they were attacked by a turtle!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, crazy story! And I must admit I do love and respect sea turtles, butif one bit me like that I would be tempted to make a post asking for turtle soup recipes :hungry


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

ouch! that turtle @ 3 barges did not like divers. i know a few that have been attacked there. a friend of mine was teaching a class and was pulled off by the back of his knee and lefthim nasty bruise.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *gulfwaterman (4/30/2008)*ouch! that turtle @ 3 barges did not like divers. i know a few that have been attacked there. a friend of mine was teaching a class and was pulled off by the back of his knee and lefthim nasty bruise.


thats when he gets a powerhead to the shell. it's self defense right?


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Sharks? Barracuda? Moray Eels? 

Nothing is to be feared more than the dreaded sea turtle!

I was made fun of for quite some time ...getting bit by one of the slowest creatures in the sea...heck they can move pretty quick when they want to!

I wanted to catch the thing and in big red and white water proof paint, paint on its back,

*I BITE!*


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a hicky to me, maybe it was mating season.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

sniper beat me to it oh well, if that turtle would of bit me like that he would of got a 12gauge powerhead to the head. and i would havenew shell so show and tell


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

One of my dads friends got attacked twice by that turtle


----------



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

I've heard about that happening and I have no Idea what I would if it happened to me...


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I got bit by a sea lion while diving for abaloni. Was a long time ago when I lived in San Diego. Left a bruise just about like that'n!!! OUCH!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Billy Bob,

If I wanted to show my butt on the internet there would have been a lot more of me to see than just that one picture of my hip!

(And now I have a digital camcorder....)


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Man, bmoore the paint thing soundsgood. I think we should paint all of them and give them names. Like Loverboyor Humpy. Yep I could tell my grankids one day that I got bit by ol' Humpy. TEe Hee!!!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmmmm....could be, did you have a turtle head a pokin'? 

Wharf Rat..... I thought this was hillarious. Didn't seem to get much response though


----------

